# newly painted



## e60530i (Apr 18, 2013)

ive had a respray of the front end of my car about 2 weeks ago, the painter said liquid wax is fine to use straight away but it needs a bit of correcting. can I use meguiars ultimate compound & ultimate polish without a wax on top during the curing phase? the condition is doing my head :wall:


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

People more experienced may disagree, but ATM your paint will be quite soft, so getting a perfect finish may be difficult. I would personally wait until its cured and then do it properly. This is what I did with my Astra when I had the front end re-sprayed. I did however clay the whole car for around 2 days due to amount of overspray!


----------



## e60530i (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks. I was hoping for some hologram removal rather than a fullblown detail, just until it cures fully.


----------

